# Teasers! who uses them and what sort!



## vikingpredator (Sep 2, 2014)

Hello everyone! New member, new to kayak fishing. I live in airlie beach so I have pretty close access to the Whitsundays. Spanish mackerel, tuna, trevally and really all Pelagius are what I'm looking at targeting. I was thinking teaser to bring attention to the kayak as they have no such harmonics? But I don't want to be towing daisy chains or other bulky items. What do other people use? I was thinking metallic strips on the bottom of the kayak and I'm the paddle, rudder? Anything that might have some movement.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2014)

I read soemthing somewhere where a guy glued stips of plastic mirrors like on a game fishing teaser to his paddle. his theory was when the blade moved through the water it reflected light in different directions looking like a school of bait. no idea if it woked or not.


----------

